# Warwickshire meet - Thurs 3rd May The Waterman



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi folks,

Have been a bit behind with my Warwickshire evening meets over the past month, so I propose one for the 3rd May, a Thursday, back at The Waterman on the Birmingham Road, Hatton, Warwick. 
The Waterman has a great garden and decking area if the weather remains good or else plenty of space (and lots of good food!) inside. :wink:

Meet in the main car park at 7.00 p.m. Add your name to the list if you can make it! 8) 

Directions and info here:

http://www.thewatermanpub.co.uk/

I'll be organising a cruise through the Cotswolds for late May/start of June, after the Isle of Man trip and most probably on a Sunday for cruising, photos and a BIG Sunday lunch. Watch this space. 8)

I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I may welll be interested.

How many people usually go?

We could do with a few others to contrast the 2 avus/black QS.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Scott, we usually have between 6 and 12 folks attending, but with lighter evenings more are definitely hoped for and welcome! 8)

Chimerical came along in his avus/black qS so if you come too we can have a trio. :wink: 

Be great if you can make it along.


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Anyone else......??  :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'll check my diary... rude not to come, especially as you're my local rep :wink:


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

I should be OK for it!  and mine's Moro blue so makes a change for the avus/black!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

You've gone and done it again Emma!!

We'll be in Tenerife soaking up the Sun and loads of beer and wine that week [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## robthebubble (May 25, 2006)

Bad news guys/gals, just realised that this is the same night as a work event!...a Pub Treasure Crawl, which because I won last year I have to defend my title! Sorry


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Emma,

I will be along.

Steve


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Rob - you must make the next one!! 

Steve, great you can make it - menu is currently most excellent at the Waterman! 8) :wink:

Anymore takers.....?


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

LoTTie said:


> Steve, great you can make it - menu is currently most excellent at the Waterman! 8) :wink:
> 
> Anymore takers.....?


If it was to get posponed for a week I would be there :-*


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

TThriller said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > Steve, great you can make it - menu is currently most excellent at the Waterman! 8) :wink:
> ...


Thats the night before the Isle of Man if we stick to the Thursday, the Weds is bikers' night at The Waterman so the cars have to park in a field, and I'm not working locally at the start of that week - Belfast in reality!! :wink:

I'll stick with the existing date and I'll go for a pie and mash anyway even if I'm on my own!! 

Hope you can make the next one Dave. 8)


----------



## faulky (Dec 5, 2005)

Emma
I should make this one!!


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

faulky said:


> Emma
> I should make this one!!


Excellent!! Be good to see you and the Mk II again!  8)


----------



## sp_tt_lad (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi guys and girls,

Would love to meet up with you all, live down the road in little old coventry. I picked me car up on 26th April.

Spencer


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Meet? Meet? Did someone say meet?



Nick


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

Nem said:


> Meet? Meet? Did someone say meet?
> 
> 
> 
> Nick


Nick - we're having a MEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol:  :wink:

Coming along?


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

sp_tt_lad said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> 
> Would love to meet up with you all, live down the road in little old coventry. I picked me car up on 26th April.
> 
> Spencer


Fabulous Spencer, look forward to meeting you and the car this week!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

LoTTie said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Meet? Meet? Did someone say meet?
> ...


You know me, i may just pop along.

Nick


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Is this one still on Emma?

I will be along if it is with a mate from work.

Steve


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

TT Law said:


> Is this one still on Emma?
> 
> I will be along if it is with a mate from work.
> 
> Steve


Steve,

Yes, still on. Meet from 7pm and we'll grab a table at the rear of the pub up on the decking if the sun is shining then move inside for some food. 

See you tomorrow! 8)


----------



## sp_tt_lad (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks all, it was a great meet... sorry i had to dash off.... looking forward to Donington....

Spencer


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

sp_tt_lad said:


> Thanks all, it was a great meet... sorry i had to dash off.... looking forward to Donington....
> 
> Spencer


Hi Spencer

Good to meet you mate... hope to see you on the track then!! 8) 

Cheers

Mark


----------

